# KA's WOC WIP



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to another army WIP where ill show off my Army as I get the models done.

The Models Ive done so far:

Khorne Commander on foot:

































and Many more to come!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the graduated red on the sheild, look forward to seeing more of these.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i like the colour scheme, and i especially like the highlighting on the cloak, +rep for an awsome first model, although i might suggest a wash of some sort on the cloth on the axe(where he's holding it).

hope to see more

edd


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys, i am currently working on some building the rest of my force, but I have a knight done ill be posting up with the others once they are done, along with working on, to be fair, my Khorne Lord on a juggernaught now, who obvously takes precidence for me over my knights.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the deep, rich red hues on the bottom of the shield.

As for the Lord on the Jugger. I have the model and am looking to convert it over to 40K, as centerpiece for my World Eaters, so I'll be watching your WIP with anticipation. I absolutely LOVE the model. I hope the profile is nicer for the Lord in fantasy, sadly he's about as usefull as an ejector seat on a helicopter in 40K.

FFX


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

A chaos Lord is probably one of the deadliest models in the game, FFX... if used right


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry for the long time on updates but heres my Juggernaught commander:

































an older pic I took to get an overhead, didnt take one of the commander completed, didnt see a point to it








The commanders shield, closer look:








and a closer look at the cloak/back of my juggernaught:








a closer look at the front of the juggernaught:











My warrior squad will be next, whenever I get a chance to paint them.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Everything looks epic, KhainiteAssassin. The only thing I have to say is maybe a bit of a wash on the Lords axe handle wrapping would look nice, but your models look solid thus far. His shield is the definition of badass. Keep it up.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

As a Slaanesh player I normally dislike Khorne on principle.
These are great though. I like the darker red and brass you're using and subtle shading.
Much more effective than the normal bright fire engine red and shiny polished brass most people seem to use. 
It actually looks realistic and evil, as opposed to the garish and clowny appearance Khorne armies usually tend towards.

Bravo!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks fantastic, I've got the same models for my WoC army which is as of yet unpainted whilst I finish my Wolves.

Would you be able to tell me how you got the graduated red look and what colours you used for it? It looks the same as you see the model GWs site and I could never figure it out!

Cheers and keep up the amazing work!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Anarkitty said:


> As a Slaanesh player I normally dislike Khorne on principle.
> These are great though. I like the darker red and brass you're using and subtle shading.
> Much more effective than the normal bright fire engine red and shiny polished brass most people seem to use.
> It actually looks realistic and evil, as opposed to the garish and clowny appearance Khorne armies usually tend towards.
> ...


thats because im not a tool trying to use 'blood red' as my main colour. i use red gore with a baal red wash as the 'middle' colour, along with the highs being closer to blood red, and the lows being black.


----------

